# new guy, just discovered fresh coffee



## mikeF (Oct 27, 2020)

i've just been gifted a new coffee machine, and what a great forum ive found here seems to have loads of info

I have just tried a sample bag of different beans some of them were better than others, i think it might be because of the machine,. it's a melitta cafe solo


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome Mike


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

Hey Mike. One of the issues with bean to cup machines is that it isn't easy to dial in different beans. If you're just at the same grind setting it may have been that it wasn't optimal for some of your beans but better for others, and then there's a whole lot of other variables!

If you come all the way down this rabbit hole you may well end up going further than your current machine but everyone starts somewhere 🙂 Welcome.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Welcome, Mike!


----------



## mikeF (Oct 27, 2020)

I had one batch of beans that were really dark and shiny, but I could crush them really easily between my fingers into dust. when the machine was grinding them it sounded like there was nothing in there, really quiet, and after 3-4 cups it became hard for the machine to dispense a full cup, and the coffee was weak. I actually threw the rest of the beans away, but weeks later I realised it was my fault when the same thing happened with another type of beans. turns out I had the grind adjustment set too fine, and it was blocking up. I adjusted the grind size now and the coffee was perfect.

i've finished all the little sample bags of coffee now and I need some more beans, any recommendations of where to get small quantities of beans, like a variety selection? some of them I like and some are worse than instant (that could be in the making of it though!)


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

As a general rule I would avoid oily beans in a BTC machine. They can sometime clog things up.

Often when coffee is roasted so dark that the oils appear on the beans surface the flavour can be quite acrid and burnt tasting any way to most peoples palates so I wouldn't worry you are missing out.


----------

